# fostering



## Missy h (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello 

Would anyone in Gloucester be able to foster 2 cats for me, I would pay all costs, I am between houses at the moment and can't have them with me

Thank uou


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bump ...............


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...it might be useful if you gave just a bit more info about the cats...male/female/dog-friendly/cat-friendly/any medical issues etc. Hope you get them sorted soon!.


----------



## Missy h (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry they are 2 long haired brothers, they wouldn't be any good with other cats or dogs! Very affectionate and fully vaccinated etc.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Would have loved to but have 2 of my own (Bristol) but will ask around friends for you.


----------



## Missy h (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you so much, i really appreciate it! :


----------

